# Canadian Meteor - November 20, 2008



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2008)

Oddly Enough | Meteor lights up skies over Western Canada | Africa - Reuters.com (November 21, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RGscgYb7tY]YouTube - Police dash cam of Meteor over Edmonton, Canada 11/20/2008[/ame]


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Nov 22, 2008)

I actually got to see this thing first hand. It was unbelievable. I was working at my computer, and I heard my dog start barking outside. I was home alone, so I turned to look out the window and there it was, streaking down out of the sky. From my perspective it looked like a ball of light with a fiery tail. It looked so close I was sure it landed in the farmer's field across the road from our farm. However, it appeared that way to a lot of people in the Edmonton area, but in reality, they think it landed about 3 hours east of here. Oil rig workers on the Saskatchewan/Alberta border heard a sound, indicating that they were probably in the general vicinity to where it landed. They expect it was about 2 metres in diameter, so of course, there are people out looking for it now. 

I feel pretty blessed to have had that neat glimpse into the wonders of God's magnificent skies.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2008)

That was very cool!


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 23, 2008)

That's cool. 

When I was in college a bunch of friends and I were camping at Greer's Ferry Lake. In the early morning, we never slept when camping, we saw a meteor zoom over and then heard a rumble. It was actually a meteorite that landed not far away at all.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 29, 2008)

Searchers find remains of fireball meteor - Yahoo! News (November 28, 2008)


----------

